# How to transport logs, it's easy and cheap!



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

If you need to transport a log and don't have a trailer or log truck, here's a way to haul your logs to the sawmill. I found this video on You-Tube and had to share it with everyone on Lumberjocks. Remember, don't try this at home boys & girls.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Lol… that's one way for sure.


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

I've seen this guy at the Woodworking Shows and he is a hoot. He and his son have some great products for re-sawing and circle jigs etc. Seems like he goes to a lot of trouble to entertain.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder how he patched the holes… & dents… ??


----------

